# Ciao a tutti



## RonaldBelfordScott (27 Dicembre 2021)

Ciao a tutti,
ho iniziato a seguire la community durante i tempi del closing....e da quel momento non ho mai smesso.
Dopo diversi anni ho preso la decisione di fare il grande passo ed iscrivermi.
Milanista dalla nascita, 35 anni residente all'estero.
Grazie a voi sono costantemente informato su quello che accade in Italia e mi complimento con tutti gli utenti, che arricchiscono questo forum con commenti, punti di vista, confronti,discussioni, creando terreno di dibattito costruttivo e rendendolo un punto di riferimento delle mie giornate.

Un saluto a tutti e forza Milan


----------



## Giek (27 Dicembre 2021)

Benvenuto!


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2021)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho iniziato a seguire la community durante i tempi del closing....e da quel momento non ho mai smesso.
> Dopo diversi anni ho preso la decisione di fare il grande passo ed iscrivermi.
> Milanista dalla nascita, 35 anni residente all'estero.
> ...


Benvenuto Fratello rossonero.

Milan world top su piazza.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Dicembre 2021)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho iniziato a seguire la community durante i tempi del closing....e da quel momento non ho mai smesso.
> Dopo diversi anni ho preso la decisione di fare il grande passo ed iscrivermi.
> Milanista dalla nascita, 35 anni residente all'estero.
> ...


Benvenuto e forza Milan!


----------



## pazzomania (27 Dicembre 2021)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho iniziato a seguire la community durante i tempi del closing....e da quel momento non ho mai smesso.
> Dopo diversi anni ho preso la decisione di fare il grande passo ed iscrivermi.
> Milanista dalla nascita, 35 anni residente all'estero.
> ...


Benvenuto!


----------



## davoreb (27 Dicembre 2021)

Benvenuto !


----------



## gabri65 (27 Dicembre 2021)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho iniziato a seguire la community durante i tempi del closing....e da quel momento non ho mai smesso.
> Dopo diversi anni ho preso la decisione di fare il grande passo ed iscrivermi.
> Milanista dalla nascita, 35 anni residente all'estero.
> ...



Ben spiaggiato.


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Dicembre 2021)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho iniziato a seguire la community durante i tempi del closing....e da quel momento non ho mai smesso.
> Dopo diversi anni ho preso la decisione di fare il grande passo ed iscrivermi.
> Milanista dalla nascita, 35 anni residente all'estero.
> ...


Benvenuto....


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Dicembre 2021)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho iniziato a seguire la community durante i tempi del closing....e da quel momento non ho mai smesso.
> Dopo diversi anni ho preso la decisione di fare il grande passo ed iscrivermi.
> Milanista dalla nascita, 35 anni residente all'estero.
> ...


Benvenuto e forza Milan!


----------



## kekkopot (27 Dicembre 2021)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho iniziato a seguire la community durante i tempi del closing....e da quel momento non ho mai smesso.
> Dopo diversi anni ho preso la decisione di fare il grande passo ed iscrivermi.
> Milanista dalla nascita, 35 anni residente all'estero.
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto!


----------



## LupoTalos (27 Dicembre 2021)

Finalmente sono stato accettato anch'io! Come per l'utente sopra anch'io ho iniziato a leggervi dai tempi del closing e dopo un pò mi sono finalmente deciso ad iscrivermi.
Piccole note personali per farmi conoscere:
1. abito vicino a San Siro, mi spoilero i gol del Milan dallo stadio.
2. sono un tifoso, come dite voi, "commercialista". Ma la mia non è una inclinazione, è proprio la mia professione! Per cui adoro "i conti della Belva".
3. il più bel regalo di Natale 2021 è la felpa del Milan che mi hanno regalato la mia compagna juventina e suo figlio interista (c'è speranza anche per loro dio piacendo....)
Scusate lo sproloquio e sempre forza MILAN!!!


----------



## Mika (27 Dicembre 2021)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho iniziato a seguire la community durante i tempi del closing....e da quel momento non ho mai smesso.
> Dopo diversi anni ho preso la decisione di fare il grande passo ed iscrivermi.
> Milanista dalla nascita, 35 anni residente all'estero.
> ...


Benvenuto! Anche io ho conosciuto questa bella e variegata comunità al tempo del closing  Abbiamo fatto lo stesso passo ma in anni diversi


----------



## Cataldinho (27 Dicembre 2021)

Benvenuto


----------



## Mika (27 Dicembre 2021)

LupoTalos ha scritto:


> Finalmente sono stato accettato anch'io! Come per l'utente sopra anch'io ho iniziato a leggervi dai tempi del closing e dopo un pò mi sono finalmente deciso ad iscrivermi.
> Piccole note personali per farmi conoscere:
> 1. abito vicino a San Siro, mi spoilero i gol del Milan dallo stadio.
> 2. sono un tifoso, come dite voi, "commercialista". Ma la mia non è una inclinazione, è proprio la mia professione! Per cui adoro "i conti della Belva".
> ...


Benvenuto anche a te! Chissà che caos dal 2023 quando ci sarà il cantiere! Però ti invidio, abitare vicino San Siro! Avrai nel 2027 il piacere di vedere quando vuoi il nuovo stadio


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (27 Dicembre 2021)

LupoTalos ha scritto:


> Finalmente sono stato accettato anch'io! Come per l'utente sopra anch'io ho iniziato a leggervi dai tempi del closing e dopo un pò mi sono finalmente deciso ad iscrivermi.
> Piccole note personali per farmi conoscere:
> 1. abito vicino a San Siro, mi spoilero i gol del Milan dallo stadio.
> 2. sono un tifoso, come dite voi, "commercialista". Ma la mia non è una inclinazione, è proprio la mia professione! Per cui adoro "i conti della Belva".
> ...





Mika ha scritto:


> Benvenuto! Anche io ho conosciuto questa bella e variegata comunità al tempo del closing  Abbiamo fatto lo stesso passo ma in anni diversi



Vedo che il closing ha segnato molti di noi, se non tutti


----------



## Mika (27 Dicembre 2021)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Vedo che il closing ha segnato molti di noi, se non tutti


L'avevo vissuta come un cambiamento, una speranza, dopo un anno tragico per arrivarci, poi è finito in una bolla di sapone la proprietà cinese con Fassone e Mirabelli ha fatto più danni della grandine. Danni che stiam pagando ancora oggi


----------



## Mauricio (27 Dicembre 2021)

LupoTalos ha scritto:


> Finalmente sono stato accettato anch'io! Come per l'utente sopra anch'io ho iniziato a leggervi dai tempi del closing e dopo un pò mi sono finalmente deciso ad iscrivermi.
> Piccole note personali per farmi conoscere:
> 1. abito vicino a San Siro, mi spoilero i gol del Milan dallo stadio.
> 2. *sono un tifoso, come dite voi, "commercialista". Ma la mia non è una inclinazione, è proprio la mia professione! Per cui adoro "i conti della Belva".*
> ...


Mi sento tirato in causa 
Beh allora visto che sei un vero commercialista, ben venga il tuo parere su alcune operazioni! 
Benvenuto!


----------

